
The percentage of open source code in proprietary apps is rising - rbanffy
https://www.helpnetsecurity.com/2018/05/22/open-source-code-security-risk/
======
sharemywin
At first I thought they were looking at signatures of compiled code looking
for signs it was written in open source.

